# Brushing



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Boar bristle brush by Mason Pearson.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the Chris Christensen Oval Pin Brush!

Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Pin brush fan and love my greyhound comb. Bathed 3 dogs yesterday and three today....so much work... Hope to get a good Easter photo.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I like the Chris Christensen Oval Pin Brush!
> 
> Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


I love my CC brushes. The cats come a runnin' when I pull out my CC wooden pin brush. They will try to get between the dogs and me when I pull out that brush.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

I used a Furminator. I have a pin brush (used when she was little but not Furminator seems to be the only thing that works to get hair off well. When she was younger I purchased an "off" brand of the Furminator without good results. I have no clue why. 
My cat loves the fulminator as well. It took him a couple weeks to adjust, however. The dog, however, just LOVES this thing. She got used to it in about a week and seems to appreciate it. For what it's worth.


----------

